# Back Kicks



## Em MacIntosh (May 31, 2007)

I was doing some full contact with the yudansha and one of my sensei nailed me bad.  I did a side kick and he turned to do a back kick.  He leaned forward (away from me) and I ended up making minimal contact to his back.  Ever had a heel in your perineum?  He kicked me in th bottom of the pelvis and launched me a good six feet.  If he had been one inch higher...
Anyway, this changed my whole view on back kicks (and exposing myself for a groin shot), especially as a defensive move against a side kick at waist level or above.  What do you guys think about them?  Any good ideas when to use them (besides closing the fridge)?


----------



## searcher (May 31, 2007)

Don't move to their backside.  It makes it easier on them to get it off on you.   You should also look to start turning a shoulder in towars their kick, it will make it go past your back.  This is a couple of the things I do to counter them.


----------



## Callandor (May 31, 2007)

I think the back kick is good for counter-attacking. Higher belts do that to me (turning side - almost similar to a turning back) when I throw a 45 kick. They turn counter-clockwise when I kick right and clockwise when I kick left. However, I don't think it's good as an initial attack as you can be seen and countered. It might work after a good set-up. For the fridge, I use turning long.


----------



## MMAfighter (May 31, 2007)

Ouch....yeah, i remmeber back to my karate days ahahah that was my specialty...i remember when this kid use to headlock me and ram me BAD....i got mad oneday and was able to break free then just rammed him in the midseciton with one...and he just dropped...I'm not bragging...just telling a story of when i wa slike...11 i think haha...oo boy i miss kyokushin haha


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Jun 1, 2007)

I would use it as a counter in class but if someone grabs your foot and faceplants you you're in trouble.  Not a good street move unless you already have your back to the attacker (if he's coming up behind you...).  The heel hits so solid though when it connects.  I think the one I took stunted my growth.


----------



## chinto (Jun 2, 2007)

Em MacIntosh said:


> I was doing some full contact with the yudansha and one of my sensei nailed me bad. I did a side kick and he turned to do a back kick. He leaned forward (away from me) and I ended up making minimal contact to his back. Ever had a heel in your perineum? He kicked me in th bottom of the pelvis and launched me a good six feet. If he had been one inch higher...
> Anyway, this changed my whole view on back kicks (and exposing myself for a groin shot), especially as a defensive move against a side kick at waist level or above. What do you guys think about them? Any good ideas when to use them (besides closing the fridge)?


 

back kick is a good tool, especialy if you are useing circuler type movement. moveing lateraly and circulerly away from the attack is a good thing.  a back kick can be a very nice tool while doing so to counter attack and clost in from that kick.


----------

